# 8 and 1/2 year old puppy ear bite



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

My 8 and 1/2 year old puppy was playing with our 7 year old gsd and her ear was bitten. It was about 1.5" long cut to the tip of her ear. The vet used the stuctures used for eyes so that there would hardly be a scar. She did this because i informed her she was a pick of the litter from two SchII parents and we wanted to show her. The stitches look great and I do not think that there will be much of a scar. Driving home last night her ear was up and today it is down. i pushed it up and it popped up until she moved. I feel so bad because i was sitting here watching them from 4 ft away and could not get there in time. Do you think her ear will stand back up? Do you think I will be able to show her? Do you think she will be breed worthy? I have a signed document from the vet verifying what was done... As i'm sitting here watching her the ear is going up and down. Sorry if i'm one of those paranoid parents.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you mean 8 1/2 _week_?


----------



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

yes 8 1/2 weeks.... I'm sorry about that. I have been a lurker for some time learning from everyone's post. Just worried now so i joined and posted.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugh... Was it playing or an attack?? Sounds kinda viscious! My bigger worry would be about their relationship I think?


----------



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

chelle said:


> Ugh... Was it playing or an attack?? Sounds kinda viscious! My bigger worry would be about their relationship I think?


They were playing... Zeiss (7yr old) immediatly stopped and started licking her ear. You could tell he felt bad. I no worries about their relationship. She is not the slight bit timid around him and still wanting to play. I am more worried about her ear. She has the cone on her head protecting her ear from scratching. Do you think her ear will stand back up? Do you think I will be able to show her? Do you think she will be breed worthy?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My Malinois bit and tore my Laekenois' ear. The tear was about one inch long. He got sutured up and there's no scar. I don't think you need to worry about that.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

BlackPuppy said:


> My Malinois bit and tore my Laekenois' ear. The tear was about one inch long. He got sutured up and there's no scar. I don't think you need to worry about that.


The ear still came up though?


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

earlwhytt said:


> Do you think I will be able to show her? Do you think she will be breed worthy?


I don't think the ear is going to play a major part in showing or breeding. There is so much more involved (confirmation, structure, temperament, genetics, pedigree, titles, health clearances, etc etc etc). Her ear should heal up just fine. If you have any worries - just take her back to see the vet. Young dogs are very quick to recover from such injuries.


----------



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you all for your input... This is a great site with alot of people willing to help...

Does anyone know if she will be disqualified from schutzhund title if it does not heal up properly?

She has so much drive and loves other dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

No she would not be disqualified from schutzhund. To my knowledge its a test of learning and skills. They dont do conformation. If you were doing conformation and her ear wasnt standing, it wouldnt work out. But schutzhund, the dog isnt generally judged on looks.


----------



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> No she would not be disqualified from schutzhund. To my knowledge its a test of learning and skills. They dont do conformation. If you were doing conformation and her ear wasnt standing, it wouldnt work out. But schutzhund, the dog isnt generally judged on looks.


Thanks KZoppa


----------



## earlwhytt (Oct 12, 2011)

*update*

update:

stitches come out saturday and her ear is standing up. She is happy and loves playing with her brother!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

earlwhytt said:


> update:
> 
> stitches come out saturday and her ear is standing up. She is happy and loves playing with her brother!


Great news and thanks for the update!


----------

